# Bad Internet Connection?



## littlebluebox (May 28, 2010)

Okay, so, over the past 2 days my mac (snow leopard) will connect to the internet and work at normal speed after I turn it on or wake it up, but only for about two or three minutes.  After that, the internet is either extremely slow or will not stay connected.  It sometimes has a blank page with the "loading..." blue bar in the url bar or will say that the computer is not connected to the network.   How do I fix this??


----------



## sgould (May 29, 2010)

I've had something similar this weekend in the UK, but it must have been the ISP or further down the line, as it's OK now.

First try a turn off and power up of your modem/router.

Try running a traceroute from Network Utility.  If you have a problem, it will show where the connection is stalling.  If traceroute doesn't get out of your house, you have a problem with the computer or modem.  But it may show you are getting into the ISP and no further.

Are you on a wired connection to your modem or wireless?


----------



## littlebluebox (May 29, 2010)

I reset my router and I made a new airport so it's been okay for a few hours.  I'm on a wireless connection.  I think the reason it was acting up is because I just installed the new modem and router.  Thanks for the quick reply, though!


----------



## littlebluebox (May 30, 2010)

Maybe it's not really working.  Right now I'm using my ethernet, which is working at a normal, quick speed.  It seems the only problem I have is with my airport.  I have and Airport Extreme 802.11n Wi-Fi router and a Motorola High Speed DSL modem.  I also use a bittorrent app called Transmission, in which I use the open port 34543.  Does this info help?


----------



## sgould (May 30, 2010)

I'm afraid that that sort of techy stuff means nothing to me.

But I would start looking at returning things to the Apple standard and then adding extra software and checking as you add one thing at a time.


----------



## Cam (May 30, 2010)

Sometimes a new (and interfering) device has landed on your wireless channel. One thing to try is to change your broadcast channels. The interfering device can be some new wireless router (like a neighbors) or cordless phones, microwaves. You can option-click your wireless beacon (in 10.6 Snow Leopard) to see your own signal , an RSSI ( a measure of the noise in the signal) number with the largest negative value (-51 is good) , further from zero is good, and your transmit rate, 54 is good for G routers.


----------



## Cam (May 30, 2010)

Also I meant to say it can be your ISP. Comcast went "bad" around thanksgiving for me, with slow speeds. I used Speedtest.com to measure my speed over a week (regularly running the Java program). I varied from very good to not even getting the test to run at all, like I was disconnected. I was the crazy loon that called Comcast every time it was bad until my neighbors (also on Comcast) called and suddenly we were a verified trouble spot. You could ask around and see what ISP everyone uses and if they are also having issues. Once Comcast got around to working on the issue they found something and fixed it quickly.


----------



## littlebluebox (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help, Cam.  Fortunately I fixed my airport by playing with my location and network settings until I got it right.  I only have 2 other computers on my network so it wasn't an interfering device.  Do you know any way to boost the router's signal?  Or to keep it at a steady strength?


----------



## Cam (Jun 1, 2010)

There are routers with more "industrial strength" but I don't have any experience. Some people have replaced the antennae on their routers with ones that can extend the range or even focus the beam (you can search the internet for these to purchase, and youtube showing you how to make a focusing device). And I also purchased a USB wireless unit for my Macbook that extended the range. This unit works with Macs well, you turn off your internal Airport card and enable this unit. Being outside the computer increases the power, and you can even by different antennae to maximize strength. http://www.bearextender.com/buynow/. The disadvantage is they consume power from the USB port lessening battery life, and they stick out. You get a clip that clips to the LCD or a goose neck.


----------

